# Freebie: 3DMark06 Registration Code [Over]



## 0rion

great edit







In that case, Id be happy to enter.


----------



## jkim1162

Oh ok, didn't know. Removed then.


----------



## whe3ls

im in


----------



## zorpnic

I'm interested. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Same here i am interested.


----------



## The_Rocker

I would like it


----------



## grunion

Random here









*Edit>* Randomized dot com, nice little tool for random drawings.


----------



## Hailscott

Sweet. I'm in...As long as it is legit.


----------



## R3ap3R

R3ap3R is in


----------



## dieanotherday

I would definitely want one.


----------



## rjn314

cool
i am in


----------



## Dotard

count me in please


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

I would be intrested in this unique offer. -bow-

Add me pretty please, with a 9800 GX2 on top?


----------



## ThePope

ThePope, checking in. Party of two.


----------



## FearSC549

Count me in laa Fearsc549


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im in could cut down on some of my 3dmark acounts i use for all my benchmarks.


----------



## kmstr

I'm in


----------



## LegendaryC

I'm in.


----------



## justadude

totally


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

im in, thecheeseofmanynames


----------



## redsunx

Fo shizzle.


----------



## lsclincoln

Cant get more random than me.


----------



## wire

I'll put my name in!


----------



## holtzman

Count me in!!


----------



## tomclancey

Awesome, I'm in, I could use a 3dMark Registration Code.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

GPA_Voltaire in


----------



## OfficerMac

Me too!


----------



## Swifterzor

Count me in!


----------



## stumped

i'm in


----------



## dr4gon

Count me in, although is this a legit one? There was one guy a while back who was giving keygened codes which quickly got it deleted.... Anyways, thanks.


----------



## imapwnu

heh nice of u man!

i got one of these from a friend, so dont count me in


----------



## killnine

Im down with that sickness.


----------



## Havegooda

I'd like it









~Gooda~


----------



## iggster

add me to the list!


----------



## Dominazn

most def. in!


----------



## majin death

I'm in.


----------



## Evostance

Im in. Evostance

(w00t 400th post)

Thanks


----------



## kkbob33

sign me up


----------



## xlastshotx

im in


----------



## ignite

I'm in


----------



## shawnjo

I'd love to be in.

I hope I win... and I hope I don't get missed !

Shawnj0


----------



## anyhtinggoes

heck, put me down


----------



## Ace_001

in


----------



## arekieh

im in plz


----------



## MikersSU

I'm in for a great freebie!


----------



## alexgheseger

I can haz freebie plz?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

me please


----------



## EnforcerFX

I'm in.


----------



## Iceman0803

I'm in!!


----------



## GA_SLI

Interested


----------



## addies

Im in


----------



## gibsonnova74

put me in also, please.


----------



## tbest

I'm In


----------



## Pheatton

Me to please


----------



## sctheluna

Count me in


----------



## ocelot11

I'm in!


----------



## Monster34

I'm in.


----------



## mortimersnerd

me me me, pick me...lol


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

count me in.


----------



## xShiFTx

In, please.


----------



## Benny5041

Count me in homie!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Sure, I'd love this!


----------



## Dolo001

Im In....


----------



## HardContact

I'm in!


----------



## Muhahahaha

Mee mee mee!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Tis I, who will enter in the randome drawing of free items!

Count me in dude!


----------



## gobalr

im in!


----------



## noname

sweetness , thanks.

noname is in


----------



## Iconoclast

I'm down.


----------



## spacegoast

i could use this


----------



## Gollie

Gollie is in!


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

nice! im in I love the extra demo stuff


----------



## brown bird

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## rsfkevski

I'd like to be included seeing as I can't run benches at my default res of 1440*900!


----------



## Xombie

Count me [email protected]!


----------



## ModderMan

Im in


----------



## Starholdest

Ahhh what the hey!


----------



## airdraft

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Demosquad01

count me in too


----------



## KentaroShinseki

I'm in


----------



## Grafixs

Count me in


----------



## SomeDooD

I'm in.


----------



## Carlin

carlin is in for the win


----------



## BTK

im in very nice and rep 2 u


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Ummm, sure. It's worth a shot.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Hanah joosseyoh. Gamsamhamneda.


----------



## XAslanX

XAslanX is in


----------



## I Know Nothing

Go ahead and just PM it to me now. Thanks.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I R Inz


----------



## jkim1162

Winner is Post #34 Havegooda. 
Congrats, and please post back to let people know that it is legit key when you try it.

Thank you for the Reps and I hope I can give out more stuff.


----------



## R3ap3R

I lose again
 








Congrats Havegooda


----------



## Havegooda

Holy crap. I won! Thanks man!!!!!!!!

~Gooda~


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Holy crap. I won! Thanks man!!!!!!!!

~Gooda~


congrats,
+rep to op for ur generosity


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havegooda* 
Holy crap. I won! Thanks man!!!!!!!!

~Gooda~

Congrats Bud!


----------



## Havegooda

I can't wait to try out Quad-Fire when the 4870x2s come out. I'll check and see if the key is legit when I get back from school tomorrow. Too late to do tonight.

Thanks again man!

~Gooda~


----------



## Crrust

I could certainly use it. Count me in!


----------



## Locool676

I'm in


----------



## Voidsplit

mememe


----------



## dr4gon

it's too late.... congrats gooda


----------



## xlastshotx

Congrats Gooda...

*Shouldn't this thread be closed now though.*


----------



## jkim1162

I would close it, but I don't see an option to close it under the thread tools.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkim1162* 
I would close it, but I don't see an option to close it under the thread tools.


A mod will


----------

